

Why Most Women Will Never Become CEO - satyajit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quickerbettertech/2011/10/31/why-most-women-will-never-become-ceo/

======
hugh3
The same reason that most men will never become CEO, perhaps?

~~~
jpulgarin
_As of this past May, only twelve of the Fortune 500 companies were run by
women._

So no.

~~~
Locke1689
No, hugh3 is saying that the reason why most women won't be CEO and why most
men won't be CEO is the same -- there are a lot of men and women and not a lot
of CEOs. Simply by the pigeonhole principle most men and women won't become
CEOs.

What the author _meant_ to say (and screwed up) is "Why Most CEOs Won't Be
Women."

------
SteveC
"Let’s face it: unless there’s beer involved, men don’t have many instincts at
all."

And this is where I closed the page and moved on.

------
sp332
Rant follows.

The first page of this article made me feel physically ill. The second page
just made me feel sorry for these people. Where does this guy work?

 _Apparently, one of the girls’ boyfriends at the theatre had made a remark
about another girl’s makeup in the group. He thought she looked - hot. Oh
boy._

Why else wear makeup?

 _The [boys'] ride home was filled with laughter, profanity, burps, flatulence
and a few head slaps._

I've been on trips with high school girls where all of this happened, plus
some really inappropriate "truth-or-dare" questions. Anyway, what part of that
is sexist?

 _Words, thoughts and important points are missed because of a new perfume or
a low cut blouse._

Trust me, if I could turn that off, I would. If I could ask the woman to wear
more considerate clothing at work, I would. That really bothers me.

 _Men don’t have this kind of instinctual tug. Let’s face it: unless there’s
beer involved, men don’t have many instincts at all._

Complete bullshit. Remember this from a few days ago?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3149170> "And by God, he was right. I
wouldn't just throw myself under a bus for my baby, I'd happily throw my wife
under that bus too - without the slightest hesitation." No instincts, my ass.

 _We figure our wives will ultimately handle these things. And in many cases,
they just do._

That's not instincts, you idiot. It took years of training and a large support
network for your wife to learn how to "take care of things" like that.

 _Men can sprinkle profanity in their conversation and it endears them as one
of the folks._

The guys I know who swear at work tend to be more circumspect around women.
But I never noticed any particular backlash against women swearing.

 _Men can date women thirty years younger and get high fives from their peers.
As much as many women would like to do that they just won’t._

Those men are asses. Sure we might laugh about it, but they're still asses.
And it contradicts your own next paragraph:

 _we joke about the woman teacher that had a one-nighter with the high school
football player. And then we’re enraged by the male teacher who did the same
thing with one of his female students._

Both teachers are in the wrong and should be trusted not to take advantage of
students.

 _[Women] could never comment on the looks of a fellow co-worker._

?????

~~~
Mz
_Words, thoughts and important points are missed because of a new perfume or a
low cut blouse.

Trust me, if I could turn that off, I would. If I could ask the woman to wear
more considerate clothing at work, I would. That really bothers me._

I will add that no _man_ would show up at the office in a muscle shirt, with
his shoulders, upper arms, upper back, etc on display. And I've known men who
complained about having to wear a shirt and tie -- felt like they were
choking. In that regard, women have way more leeway in how they can dress and
it is a completely sexist thing. My general rule of thumb: If no man would put
it on display at the office, then I shouldn't either.* Unbuttoned/low-cut
shirts displaying a man's chest are also considered sexy. This is not limited
to women's bodies. But men generally show up at work covered up to the neck --
and would be sent home to change if they did not. The tank tops and the like
that I am entitled to wear are off limits for the men at work.

* I do wear conservative v-necks. Much to my annoyance, many of the shirts I would like to wear I worry would get me sent home for being too t-shirt-like. It's quite hard to find work appropriate clothes that fit the dress code constraints, budgetary constraints, constraints imposed by my health issues...etc...all at the same time.

~~~
sp332
I'm not sure if it's a law or just a policy, but the dress code might not be
enforced in a gender-specifc way. For example: a guy was annoyed that the
dress code disallowed him to wear shorts, so he protested by wearing a short
skirt, which was allowed by the dress code. Definitely a double standard.

------
scrrr
Normally I don't think this link belongs here (after all its Hacker News and
not Sociology Today), but since we're talking about genders here's a good
article on the negative consequences of feminism:
[http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-
bubble.h...](http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-bubble.html)

~~~
earl
You're a misogynist. From your link, you oppose female contraception, no fault
divorce, and female economic freedom. To pick but one point from your pseudo
history: "There was never any organized male opposition to women entering the
workforce". Did you miss the history of the women's lib movement? Marriage
bars? Was the equal pay act of 1963 passed unanimously? Did women have equal
access to education? etc etc etc

Anyway, you won't change your mind and there's really no point in debating
stupid people, but that doesn't mean I have to be polite to jackasses.

~~~
scrrr
I wonder why you react so emotionally. Come on, someone wrote something that I
find somewhat relevant, I link to it, and you call me a misogynist, which, by
the way, I assure you I am not.

~~~
earl
Dear jackass,

You're a misogynist _and_ a liar. You not only linked to that blog out of the
billions of blogs in the world, but you _also_ linked to it with approval that
you later edited out of your post (something along the lines of this link is
controversial but it shouldn't be). Grow the fuck up and at least own your
feudal beliefs.

